# How do i conceal my Bug out campsite???



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

I have not practiced bugging out to a specific location as of yet. 

I know what I want in a site.
-close to the creek/water
-not along a trail or a place one would normally travel through.
- not too close to roads or houses


So i have a couple ideas on how to conceal/enhance my campsite. I also am thinking of ways to give myself an advantage if im found/attacked/shot at while im at my camp.

I thought about stringing branches & palmettos together to make a natural Camo net from the ground to about 4-5 feet tall all the way around my camp. I feel like if im gonna be their a while its a good idea. 

If I can pick a for sure area. I was also thinking of stashing a couple hundred sandbags I could make a couple walls for cover. I could also route storm water if need be(with the sandbags. 

What do you all think?

I was planning on digging a few fox holes several yards from my camp. In case Im being shot at and I need to get away really quick. If they think I ran off and they try to take my stuff, ill make sure I have a clear shot from each each hole to the campsite. Also if they chase me and I have a cover for the holes that look like the ground. I can ambush the crap out of someone.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

best way is to conceal rather than camoflage it. put it in a place not liekly to be seen any changes you make are likely to be noticed by the woods savy. Anything you cut leaves a stump end that will stick out to those looking show signs of your presence in an area. I"d stay several minutes walk away from water as that will be areas more likely frequented by others. better off crawling into a thicket on a rabbit trail and setting up in there without cutting stacking or piling anything. and use care when gathering wood as cuts stand out, the spots where dead wood has lain for any length of time stand out when the wood has been removed. Best way to stay unnoticed is to make as little change to the area as possible minimize your "footprint"


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> best way is to conceal rather than camoflage it. put it in a place not liekly to be seen any changes you make are likely to be noticed by the woods savy. Anything you cut leaves a stump end that will stick out to those looking show signs of your presence in an area. I"d stay several minutes walk away from water as that will be areas more likely frequented by others. better off crawling into a thicket on a rabbit trail and setting up in there without cutting stacking or piling anything. and use care when gathering wood as cuts stand out, the spots where dead wood has lain for any length of time stand out when the wood has been removed. Best way to stay unnoticed is to make as little change to the area as possible minimize your "footprint"


Ahhh! I see. Very good information sir. I have no military/survival training. I have been a shooter and fisherman since I was boy. Used to do alot of padding. All the camping I've done was far from primitive. So im new to this. But I understand how important it is to be ready.

I know I will have big trouble trying to survive this way with my 3 lil preppers but... were gonna give it hell


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

You said palmettos. Usually when im hog hunting down south in palmettos there is always a clearing in the center of a palmetto thicket. Would save you cutting and replacing the dried out palmettos every couple days. If you are talkning car campin (assuming from sandbag/foxhole comment) it is much easier to weave some vegetation into camo net than completely cover a vehicle with cut vegetation. Something to consider if in a southern palmetto are is a small island in a swamp/kayak or canoe. Just dont forget bug spray and water purification. Dont cook or eat where you sleep. Have fun explorin spots


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> You said palmettos. Usually when im hog hunting down south in palmettos there is always a clearing in the center of a palmetto thicket. Would save you cutting and replacing the dried out palmettos every couple days. If you are talkning car campin (assuming from sandbag/foxhole comment) it is much easier to weave some vegetation into camo net than completely cover a vehicle with cut vegetation. Something to consider if in a southern palmetto are is a small island in a swamp/kayak or canoe. Just dont forget bug spray and water purification. Dont cook or eat where you sleep. Have fun explorin spots


Awesome. Thank you. 
I will use sandbags if I know my BOL. I will have them stashed there. 
Hope I can find a spot that will allow me to do some preperations before I have go there.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

It is a great idea to have a preplanned spot. But have an alternate spot picked out also. Don't want to have only one then find someone camped there or close by when you arrive.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

gaspump,

Is this your permanent or semi-permanent bug out place? Or just a place to stop over for a while?


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Fn/Form said:


> gaspump,
> 
> Is this your permanent or semi-permanent bug out place? Or just a place to stop over for a while?


This is a "last stand/ can't stay in town/ roads are jammed/ must get away/ bugging in ain't working. 
I have an area in mind that i want to be able to sustain our selves in for as long as possible.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

gaspump86 said:


> This is a "last stand/ can't stay in town/ roads are jammed/ must get away/ bugging in ain't working.
> I have an area in mind that i want to be able to sustain our selves in for as long as possible.


What plan do you have in place to deal with other people who want to use that same patch of land for the same purpose you describe?

You write that this is a _"last stand/ can't stay in town/ roads are jammed/ must get away/ bugging in ain't working"_ and it seems to me that if the town is uninhabitable and the roads are jammed that not everyone is going to stay parked on the jammed road while you hightail it to this nice patch of land and that many will have the very same idea as you.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> What plan do you have in place to deal with other people who want to use that same patch of land for the same purpose you describe?
> 
> You write that this is a "last stand/ can't stay in town/ roads are jammed/ must get away/ bugging in ain't working" and it seems to me that if the town is uninhabitable and the roads are jammed that not everyone is going to stay parked on the jammed road while you hightail it to this nice patch of land and that many will have the very same idea as you.


If im at my BOL And I see any threats I will decide whether to re-bug out/hide or go offensive. Hopefully we will see them before they see us.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

gaspump86, from what I remember from previous threads, you're planning on bugging out with a family/little ones?

I really don't understand the logic of putting a whole family in harms' way by bugging out 'somewhere' and hoping like heck no one else has the same plan. Maybe a single person or couple of adults could have the stealth and mobility, but not kids. Maybe I'm missing something from your plan, but I think it needs a major rethink. 

Canoeing at night through the swamps of FL to an unknown location owned by unknown people and being 'on the offensive' with kids sounds dangerous and unwise.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

gaspump86 said:


> If im at my BOL And I see any threats I will decide whether to re-bug out/hide or go offensive. Hopefully we will see them before they see us.


If you're prepared to kill someone to defend your campground, then why not just abandon your car, walk to the front of the jammed road and commandeer the car at the front, thereby bypassing the obstacle of a jam packed road and head to safer ground?


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I haven't read anything that alludes to you owning the BOL, which means you'd be squatters. Landowners don't like squatters - even those that are just passing through. Don't forget that if you're bugging out, so are thousands of other people. 

Hopefully you're buying a place that has water and shelter and you just need to provide the rest. If you're just going to go until you find some nice place to stay awhile, you may quickly find out that just might not work.

Your plan just seems to be loose and that in itself will be a problem. Come back with a more definitive plan that includes: Where are you going? What will you do when you get there? How will you provide food, water, shelter, and safety for you and your family?


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I would suggest getting a copy of the B.S.A. Leave No Tace camping Book.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

gaspump86 said:


> This is a "last stand/ can't stay in town/ roads are jammed/ must get away/ bugging in ain't working.
> I have an area in mind that i want to be able to sustain our selves in for as long as possible.


Will this also be the site of your food source? Garden, hunting, etc.?

True site security is intensive; mentally and physically. To establish, to fine tune and to maintain.

I have worked as a police officer and as a tech installing commercial security systems. I do not feel I have full command of site security. It's a work in progress. But it is very, very good that we are thinking about it now. A great topic to bring up. I have a few books to read by Joe Nobody and Joel Skousen. Skousen sells a PDF version of his "The Secure Home" by PayPal for half the price of the printed book. It is focused on general home security and not campsites, but it is still a good read on the subject. There are a few military manuals out there on the subject of stockade or large camp security.

Right now I split my security thoughts into Active and Passive security measures. *Active* would include things like patrol or observation/listening outposts. Also, dogs can be trained to alert to suspicion without barking. Anecdote: In my mid-teens we found a local homeless guy was watching my mother hang clothes on the clothesline. This was the same guy that sold newspapers at nearby intersections. In short, our few horses alerted to what we could not see. We found his campsite in some very dense underbrush on our land. He wasn't there, but we destroyed it. We never saw him again.

*Passive* encompasses tattle-tale alarms, barriers, environmental designs. The water source mentioned earlier is a sort of Natural Line of Drift--a topographical feature that funnels human attention and traffic. For example, it could be a liability to camp too close to such a NLOD. Or it could be a benefit to tattle-tale alarms or observing who is passing by. How about people shooting a deer statues? It's happened around here, and it wasn't one of the fancy game warden poacher traps either.

Consider the military Ss:
Shine
Shape
Shadow
Silhouette
Speed (Sudden movement)
Spacing
Sound
Smell

It might be very difficult for modern, suburban kids adapt to those rules in the blink of an eye. Especially younguns. But there may be remedies. Going hunting or stalking waterfowl for photography or even bird-watching can teach them the fundamentals.

Then there are the many lessons learned in conflicts throughout the world; South Africa, Viet Nam, Afghanistan and more.

You can get pretty creative with just a little bit of stimulation. Do some reading, researching and brainstorming. Get momma bear to help you, too. We're here to bounce ideas as well.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> I haven't read anything that alludes to you owning the BOL, which means you'd be squatters. Landowners don't like squatters - even those that are just passing through. Don't forget that if you're bugging out, so are thousands of other people.
> 
> Hopefully you're buying a place that has water and shelter and you just need to provide the rest. If you're just going to go until you find some nice place to stay awhile, you may quickly find out that just might not work.
> 
> Your plan just seems to be loose and that in itself will be a problem. Come back with a more definitive plan that includes: Where are you going? What will you do when you get there? How will you provide food, water, shelter, and safety for you and your family?


The land I am going to is not owned by a person. IT is a protected Forrest. It has a River running through it.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> If you're prepared to kill someone to defend your campground, then why not just abandon your car, walk to the front of the jammed road and commandeer the car at the front, thereby bypassing the obstacle of a jam packed road and head to safer ground?


That makes sense.... in a perfect world it might work.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Fn/Form said:


> Will this also be the site of your food source? Garden, hunting, etc.?
> 
> True site security is intensive; mentally and physically. To establish, to fine tune and to maintain.
> 
> ...


Very good sir. I like how you talk. 
In a serious WROL/SHTF situation, I doubt anyone's plan is going to work out just as they thought it would.


----------



## BadgerPeak (Sep 25, 2012)

Gaspump,

You say the only camping you have done was "far from primitive". With sincere respect, you will not survive.

I have spent over 2 years of my life backpacking and survival camping in the outdoors, and still, when I go on a week long trip, I encounter difficulties that could be reduced if I was more experienced. With all my experience, It's still an incredibly daunting challenge to survive long term in the woods, and that's if I only have to feed myself, and nobody's out to harm me.

When you add in three small children to feed, their noise to keep down, their morale to keep up, the fact that you will also face danger from other humans, and your lack of serious outdoor skills...

I teach this stuff and I couldn't do what you're planning for very long. You need another plan. Perhaps a group of friends can buy a hunting shack together, or you can bug out to a relative's home *before* the mass panic, or...

If you are dead set on your plan, you need to become an outdoor expert fast. Start with the basic skills listed in this preparedness article and re-evaluate from there. Once you have done those things, you'll naturally be aware of some of the other skills you need.

Regardless of your choice, I wish you the best!


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree with BadgerPeak. You won't survive a week. It takes years to become an efficient woodsman.

When younger-about 50 yrs ago- we would go on survival camping trips for fun. We knew the area and were able to shoot to eat. We cheated a little by only going in good weather in the early spring. During the winter or hot summers we probably would have given up and gone home.

You won't be able to shoot to eat without alerting others to your site. The same goes with cooking. A wood fire can be smelled for miles. Sanitation will be a problem and sickeness caused by not normal living conditions will be present fast. How do you plan to purify the water to drink? Bathe? 

You better go to plan B


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Who do you want to conceal your campsite from?

If its from other "civilians", hiding entrance/exit points, light and noise discipline, and only building a fire at night could certainly help.

If you are thinking of hiding from some government agency, you can probably forgetaboutit! Considering the technology edge those folks have at their disposal, it will be next to impossible to hole up in one location for long and conduct any semblance of normal activity without being found if someone is looking.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

A couple of points. The OP said this is a last resort- no other option, possibility. So he does the best he can. Would it be the best scenario? No. But it is way down the list of scenarios. So we prep for all scenarios. If things get so bad he feels this is the only option he has left for his family then things are BAD. People are dying. I applaud him for trying to look ahead at all possible outcomes in his current location and trying to find other location options that may never be used or used only temporarily. Humans can and have over came many trying times in history. Some die but many survive, often against almost unbeatable odds.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

When you encounter others close to your campsite as you walk it is best to slowly turn your head, put your finger to your lips and say ssshhhh, be verwy, verwy quiet Im hunting wabbits. As they try to process the oddness of your behavior you will have an opportunity to get the drop on them.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

gaspump86 said:


> The land I am going to is not owned by a person. IT is a protected Forrest. It has a River running through it.


While not owned by a private landowner, it's owned by either federal or state agencies. You really need to find some place YOU can purchase and bug out to without infringing on other landowners.

And, yes, like all the others, I applaud you for thinking about possible scenarios. You just need to make sure they're practical and reasonable. You need to have a better plan than just getting up and going.

Once you get "there", what are you going to do for food? Hunting is going to be limited because a hundred hunters will be going after the same game. If you don't bring heirloom seeds with you, then you won't be able to have a sustainable garden. If you don't have some way to preserve the veggies from your garden, than you'll be out of food most of the time. If you don't have a way to keep cuts and scrapes from being infected, there might be a loss of life. If you don't have a way to treat the river water, then you're susceptable to water parasites. If you can't bring firearms and enough ammunition to protect your family, then there are a dozen scenarios that could come into play. Those of us who live around federal or state owned forests are not going to feed you or protect you. What we will do is keep you off our land and keep you from infringing your lack of planning on our family and resources.

I'm not beating on you, I'm just trying to get you thinking. If you don't have a specific place to bug out to - one that you own - or family members who can take you in, then you're going to be in the crowd of thousands of people just going somewhere.

I realize you have a little spot picked out in a federal/state owned forest. What is your Plan B, Plan C, Plan D...?


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

BadgerPeak said:


> Gaspump,
> 
> You say the only camping you have done was "far from primitive". With sincere respect, you will not survive.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. 
You speak the truth.
Going in hiding in the woods is a last resort. Like if we stay in the open we risk being killed.

Honestly...
When/if it comes down to it.... lord forgive me but if I have to I will kill/steel or whatever need be to ensure their survival.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

oldasrocks said:


> I agree with BadgerPeak. You won't survive a week. It takes years to become an efficient woodsman.
> 
> When younger-about 50 yrs ago- we would go on survival camping trips for fun. We knew the area and were able to shoot to eat. We cheated a little by only going in good weather in the early spring. During the winter or hot summers we probably would have given up and gone home.
> 
> ...


This is plan Z.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Jezcruzen said:


> Who do you want to conceal your campsite from?
> 
> If its from other "civilians", hiding entrance/exit points, light and noise discipline, and only building a fire at night could certainly help.
> 
> If you are thinking of hiding from some government agency, you can probably forgetaboutit! Considering the technology edge those folks have at their disposal, it will be next to impossible to hole up in one location for long and conduct any semblance of normal activity without being found if someone is looking.


From civilians, other groups, hunters, anyone who might be near


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

hiwall said:


> A couple of points. The OP said this is a last resort- no other option, possibility. So he does the best he can. Would it be the best scenario? No. But it is way down the list of scenarios. So we prep for all scenarios. If things get so bad he feels this is the only option he has left for his family then things are BAD. People are dying. I applaud him for trying to look ahead at all possible outcomes in his current location and trying to find other location options that may never be used or used only temporarily. Humans can and have over came many trying times in history. Some die but many survive, often against almost unbeatable odds.


That's correct. Last resort. First choice is bugging in.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> While not owned by a private landowner, it's owned by either federal or state agencies. You really need to find some place YOU can purchase and bug out to without infringing on other landowners.
> 
> And, yes, like all the others, I applaud you for thinking about possible scenarios. You just need to make sure they're practical and reasonable. You need to have a better plan than just getting up and going.
> 
> ...


Thus is actually plan Z. 
Last resort.
Without rule of law
If we can't bug in. And we can't drive out of town.
Only thing I can think of is to bug out in the wilderness. Set a course for the river and go.

Would you all rather I start plotting on someone with the things I don't have nor will have anytime soon?
So when SHTF comes me and a couple buddies can ambush them and take what we want???

That's not the Guy I want to be nor teach my son to be.

If their is no other option....

If im traveling on foot in a SHTF situation it wont be in the open!
Neither will the camp. Their will always be someone awake. 
If I see guys with guns and I have the drop..... im not risking to see how Friendly/ not friendly they are...

So I guess they better see us first.

Sounds bad... its just desperation


----------



## BadgerPeak (Sep 25, 2012)

gaspump86 said:


> This is plan Z.


Gotcha.

I highly recommend an older Boy Scout handbook for learning basic primitive outdoor skills. Make yourself learn and then *do*, all of the requirements from Tenderfoot through First Class as if you were actually earning the ranks.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Why don't you search around your area for an elderly couple who live on a farm and then volunteer to help them out with chores and get in their good graces so that you can latch onto them and their land and infrastructure in the event of a crisis? Shelter, food, water, animals, removed from the urban and suburban areas and thus most of the danger.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Just as long as you understand desperation is dangerous. IMHO you're just too scattered in what you might do so why don't you sit down with paper and pencil and start with the simple things.

If you feel things are so desperate in your town you must leave, then you need to figure out:

Where would you go? Bugging in with family and friends is an option ONLY if all of you work together and decide who brings what and who does what.
How would you get there? 
What would you do once you get there?

These questions are for bugging in and bugging out

How will you feed your family over a long period of time?
Have you figured out how to have a sustainable food source?
If in winter, how will you have a continuous source of heat?
How will you cook? 
How / where will you get potable water?
How will you have reliable septic facilities? (peeing and pooping near a river or other body of water is not a good thing.)
How will you protect your family over an extended period of time?
What if one of you gets sick or hurt?
What kind of communications setups do you have (e.g. shortwave to know what's going on in the outside world)
What if something happens to you? What if someone sees you with a rifle and assumes, as you said you would, that you're up to no good and take you out with a single shot?

You need to rein in your anxiousness and become a bit more pragmatic. For one thing, you're probably causing your family undo concern if you're rambling all over the place. Pencil. Paper. Plan.

Start simple. Stay simple. If it becomes too complicated, then back up and revisit that part of your plan.

Start with bugging in and what you would need to stay in your house six to 12 months. Then we'll work on bugging out.

Do you live in a large metropolitan city (Dallas, Houston, New York City), a city the size of Seattle, a small town, or in a rural community?


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> Why don't you search around your area for an elderly couple who live on a farm and then volunteer to help them out with chores and get in their good graces so that you can latch onto them and their land and infrastructure in the event of a crisis? Shelter, food, water, animals, removed from the urban and suburban areas and thus most of the danger.


That would be cool....


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> Just as long as you understand desperation is dangerous. IMHO you're just too scattered in what you might do so why don't you sit down with paper and pencil and start with the simple things.
> 
> If you feel things are so desperate in your town you must leave, then you need to figure out:
> 
> ...


Your right friend. 
There is so many variables and possible scenarios that im all over the place.
I live in JAX FL.
I just kinda feel like it would be a good thing to have the necessary items for us to survive off the land. 
Even if we are staying in or going to to another location. 
I would be relying on fishing, trapping, & hunting for food.
Creek/river for water(need filtration after tablets run out.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

gaspump86 said:


> I would be relying on fishing, trapping, & hunting for food.


What people are saying is that the animal biomass on a set piece of land today, when most people get their nourishment from the food supply chain, is not going to hold steady when you and another 1,000 people all try to extract nourishment from that same piece of land at the same time after the food supply chain gets disrupted. That forest might support 300 deer and thus, today, you culling 5 deer per year to feed your family would be sustainable but after a disaster those 300 deer will be shot dead within the first 3 days. Then what?


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

gaspump86 said:


> This is plan Z.


Right now, you have the luxury of time to come up with plans B through Y. Make the most of it.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

Lake Windsong said:


> Right now, you have the luxury of time to come up with plans B through Y. Make the most of it.


100% agree.
Try to look at it a little differently.
Rather than honing the skills or information necessary for only plan z, try to learn skills that will apply to multiple plans, such as building basic types of hasty shelters, or mapreading and land navigation, or trapping and preparing wild game and fowl.
These skills will enable you to remain much more flexible for plans B-Y.
As for camoflaging a camp, never put your camp at the top or bottom of a hill (reduces its visibility), it should be near, (but not directly next to) a water source, and build only with materials from the immediate area (e.g. don't build a pine bough shelter in the middle of a corn field).
Keep fires underground and small as possible to get the job done.
Always have an escape plan, no matter how well fortified.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

GP, let's work on an easy scenario. A hurricane came inland near your town. You're out of electricity for three weeks. The grocery stores are closed. The only gas station in the county has a line for two miles.

What did you do to prepare for the hurricane?
What did you do during those three weeks to take care of your family?

You don't have to post back unless you want to "talk" through a plan. I want you to start with a probable scenario and then we can extrapolate that basic plan to other scenarios.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Lake Windsong said:


> Right now, you have the luxury of time to come up with plans B through Y. Make the most of it.


Will do. Thanks.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> What people are saying is that the animal biomass on a set piece of land today, when most people get their nourishment from the food supply chain, is not going to hold steady when you and another 1,000 people all try to extract nourishment from that same piece of land at the same time after the food supply chain gets disrupted. That forest might support 300 deer and thus, today, you culling 5 deer per year to feed your family would be sustainable but after a disaster those 300 deer will be shot dead within the first 3 days. Then what?


I see. If bugging in does not work. Me and my family look to be screwed. Darn


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

oif_ghost_tod said:


> 100% agree.
> Try to look at it a little differently.
> Rather than honing the skills or information necessary for only plan z, try to learn skills that will apply to multiple plans, such as building basic types of hasty shelters, or mapreading and land navigation, or trapping and preparing wild game and fowl.
> These skills will enable you to remain much more flexible for plans B-Y.
> ...


Great tips on the OP.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

gaspump86 said:


> I see. If bugging in does not work. Me and my family look to be screwed. Darn


No, you just need to have a better plan.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> GP, let's work on an easy scenario. A hurricane came inland near your town. You're out of electricity for three weeks. The grocery stores are closed. The only gas station in the county has a line for two miles.
> 
> What did you do to prepare for the hurricane?
> What did you do during those three weeks to take care of your family?
> ...


Good idea. That makes sense. 
Well as of right now if that happened. 
Food wise we would be OK.
Water. Not so much. Have a pond right behind my apartment building. I do not have a filtration system yet.
Security wise I think we would be okay.
Unless the Army pulls that Katrina B.S.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Well as of right now if that happened. 

Food wise we would be OK. Do you have a way to prepare it and preserve it?
Water. Not so much. Have a pond right behind my apartment building. I do not have a filtration system yet. We have a Berkey.
Security wise I think we would be okay.Think?
Unless the Army pulls that Katrina B.S. Always expect it.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> Well as of right now if that happened.
> 
> [*]Food wise we would be OK. Do you have a way to prepare it and preserve it?
> [*]Water. Not so much. Have a pond right behind my apartment building. I do not have a filtration system yet. We have a Berkey.
> ...


I am going off the scenario of a 3 week shutdown of power, stores, road travel, gas, etc... 3 weeks.

I will check out that berkey

I have thought about security.
I feel pretty content with my weapons systems and firearms training and ability I can defend my family from any threats just as good as my regulations allow me to do so.

If there are forces disarming law abiding citizens hopefully we will find out out and bug out.


----------

